

How stupid are banner ads? - collegeportalme
http://attentionforsale.posterous.com/find-me-in-my-tribe

======
toddnessa
Advertising on the Internet is going the way of social. The new Facebook
timeline changes for brands that have a very influential affect on how
companies can promote themselves on Facebook is one example. New expectations
for advertisers by Facebook & social media will shape the online advertising
of the future. Much of what many of us don't like about advertising now may
not even be allowed in many places. If you don't believe me then ask some
marketers how they feel about not being able to use landing tabs for their
Facebook page.

